# New Outbacker In North Carolina



## NC-Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Thought I would post in the newbie forum to first say thank you for such a great site! We happened across an Outback model a few years ago at the RV show and knew we would own one some day and soon after found this website. All the postings here greatly helped us decide not only that we wanted an Outback, but which Outback model we would select. Having 4 boys somewhat narrowed down our options as we wanted each of them to have their own bed so I was not taking down the dinette and/or a couch each night. After working with our dealer in Charlotte (Tom Johnson RV) we were in the right place at the right time to take advantage of the downturn in the RV market and a 2009 model clearance + end-of-month special on our 2009 28RSDS. This is our first TT and look forward to many great family adventures ahead.

We would appreciate any newbie advice especially including the "necessary" accessories we are going to need from the start...?

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD THE OUTBACK ADVENTURE ! You are going to love that TT. Judy and I started out with a 28RSDS and we just loved it. The first thing you may want to get is a power tongue lift, but then again you do have four boys that can crank the TT up and down. Let us know how the first trip comes out.
Rob


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome!!!! You are going to have wonderful times with it--keep us posted!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

NC-Matt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Thought I would post in the newbie forum to first say thank you for such a great site! We happened across an Outback model a few years ago at the RV show and knew we would own one some day and soon after found this website. All the postings here greatly helped us decide not only that we wanted an Outback, but which Outback model we would select. Having 4 boys somewhat narrowed down our options as we wanted each of them to have their own bed so I was not taking down the dinette and/or a couch each night. After working with our dealer in Charlotte (Tom Johnson RV) we were in the right place at the right time to take advantage of the downturn in the RV market and a 2009 model clearance + end-of-month special on our 2009 28RSDS. This is our first TT and look forward to many great family adventures ahead.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.








Feel free to ask any questions you might have. Some of us are newbies ( We just took the temp tags off our new to us 2005 RSS) and others have a life time of experience. One of the members here will be able to answer any question.
Take care,
crunchman


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome to Outbackers ! 
Where do they hide all the good campgrounds in NC ?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!!

We need to see Pictures!!! Lets See that new Camper!!!

Congrats on your purchase and many safe miles and years of fun!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND ENJOY !!!*


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your Outback! Many happy times in it!


----------

